# fuel smell in cabin



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

I have a fuel smell in the cabin on my 94 sentra. I have removed the access panel for the pump and the smell is much stronger in that area. Problem is that I cannot find a leak. I don't think the pump has ever been messed with, but it does look like one of the lines were replaced at one point or another (the pressure line has a different type of clamp on it). I was going to replace both of the rubber lines and the clamps, since I don't know when it was last done, if ever, that and rubber fuel line is cheap. Just to ask before I tear into it, what size and how long are they? Since the pump looks like it was never removed I don't think the o-ring or the gasket is bad, but I could be wrong.

Edit: I can't smell it when the car is running.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Chances are you have either a leaking fuel line, or a bad gasket. There should be a gasket at the access hatch itself, as well as an O-ring underneath the pump cover. Anytime you open this cover, you MUST replace the O-ring. They are designed as a one-time install, though they are notoriously wedged back into place and forgotten. On a side note, you might want to check your EVAP system as well. They have been known to malfunction and leave a smell of petrol in the cabin.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

thanks, I'll look at that. How long are the lines though? They look like 3/8" in dia. I just don't know the length. I can smell it from the driver's wheel well also.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Is it a US-spec vehicle? I'm not sure how long the rubber lines are, you will probably either have to just buy OEM replacement ones from Nissan, or remove the old ones and take them to a parts store to match up the length. Make sure whatever lines you replace them with are rated for fuel! Also, is this a Northern car? I'd inspect your hard lines as well than run along the chassis and up to the firewall for potential leaks. If you're smelling something from the driver's wheel well, you may have an issue with your filler neck or the tank itself. Any puddles?


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

No puddles, no leaks found. US spec Virginia vehicle. I'll check everything and remove the lines to measure them. Just checking to see if someone knew beforehand is all. Was trying to buy them before I took it apart.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

worthirt said:


> thanks, I'll look at that. How long are the lines though? They look like 3/8" in dia. I just don't know the length. I can smell it from the driver's wheel well also.


The fuel lines are a metric size and they have to be rated for high pressure fuel injection; they are not cheap. Also make sure that any new hose clamps are fuel injection rated.

While the engine is running, examine the output hose and the fuel return hose from the fuel pump. If they are not leaking, then there's no need to replace them. You may have a problem with the EVAP system; check those hoses as well as the filler tube connection.


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

I'll lift it up and look at it. If I have to drop the tank in one of these is it a PITA? I have never done one of these, just had to drop the tank on a GM F-Body (camaro - firebird). I'm assuming that you may have to drop the tank if there is a problem with the evap lines or the filler neck.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I've never dropped one, but it is an import, and that means design efficiency and ease of access. Unlike domestic models, who like to put everything possible in the way, Japanese cars tend to be very simple and easy to work on. If you've the money, you can also take it to a dealer and let them run an EVAP test, if you determine that is the issue. That way you know for sure what the problem is, and don't just throw parts at it. Last I checked, it was about an hour's labour for the test.


----------

